# 6 Chihuahua Puppies!



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

The breeder who I got Jade and Ruby from is going on vacation and I am going to take care of 6 Chihuahua puppies!! 2 are long haired and the others are tiny short haired pups all of which are for sale!! Can you imagine the strength it will take to be around 6 adorable puppies and not keep one? My will power is going to be tested. I saw her last week and she had the most adorable puppy he is a cream color with a tiny lavender nose, I melted. Not only are her pups adorable but most of her dogs have very sweet and mellow personalities, which is what makes you fall in love. I would LOVE to keep,one of these but I left a deposit with another breeder to have variety. It is going to be a hard week!! I will post pics of these babies as soon as I have them!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to give any of them back lol. Make sure you take lots of pics, it is going to be so much fun in your house with TEN Chis!
What is the puppy you have left a deposit on?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would puppynap all of them!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

O wow,I wouldn't want to give them back!
Would love to see some pics

X


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwwww can't wait to see pics of those babies! I couldn't do it either, I'd be keepung one for sure lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so, so jealous!! How fun is that  yes, lots and Los of pics. I just thought of the BEST job in the world...professional puppy sitter!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I wouldn't be able to give any of them back lol. Make sure you take lots of pics, it is going to be so much fun in your house with TEN Chis!
> What is the puppy you have left a deposit on?


I don't have a specific puppy yet, I just left a small deposit to be added to a breeders waiting list. Probably wont have one available until the end of the year unless one becomes available sooner. Its going to be a hard week lol


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I am the same way, I can have will power with lots of things but not with puppies ... and sweets!! Lol I have such mixed feelings! I am a sucker, the minute I carry one and put it my chest I feel a connection and he or she in mine!! Lol and to add to the mix I also spoke to my vet about fostering one of his rescues he was very excited. Hopefully it does not all happen at the same time, it will be a full house! But a house full of love.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Mmmm I can see another one added cream/ Lavender one ,in my crystal ball !,,


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol that breeder would definitely be coming back to only 5 puppies to take home if it were my house! There would be one (at least!) tucked away somewhere. I'd be like "you only left that many... I don't know what you're talking about..." :angel12:


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys I spoke too soon! We took in a foster 2 days ago, its a full house already. Posted pics in the pics, hes huge!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww you lucky lady <3 can*t wait for the pictures <3


----------



## Valli88 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww that's so sweet! Can't wait to see pictures, Chihuahua babies are so much fun!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Here are the pics! Did not post earlier because I have been soo busy with all the dogs and finals!! I must give Kudos to passionate breeders and anyone involved in foster/rescue. It is soooo difficult. The lavender chi was sold (thankfully) before so I dont have him. Theres 3 litters of pups the lavender is brother too the dark sabled one which is tiny also. The long haired chocolate also sold quickly. The chocolate sable (which has me melting) has been going through a tough time. Very low blood sugar, he has had a seizure and also been very weak. I have been hand feeding him around the clock, went to take an exam today and when I came home he was so lethargic. Broke my heart. I have been using karo syrup and a home made milk recipe which is great but the change of home seemed to bring him down but little by little I am sure he will do great. Thankfully my vet is on speed dial and eager to help. 

The American bulldog puppy is still with us; we are reviewing the applications, he should be in his forever home by next week. He has been a handful too, but honestly a gentle giant. I am just so accustomed to the chis that its hard to deal with larger dogs. 

Kudos to all dog lovers that dedicate their lives to their animals! I had no sleep last night and have been cleaning 24/7 and still behind lol!! 












Heres a pic of Harley with the Chis!! I am surprised they got along so well!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I would have to keep one of them, they are so precious. Good luck with that little sick baby, having to had feed him, you will bond with him.  :coolwink:


----------

